# new to nissan, want to buy 93 240sx convertible need info



## bobilo (Jan 29, 2010)

hey im new to nissan =) been with honda,pontiac,saab, subaru. i dont know any thing about nissan's so im looking to buy 1993 NISSAN 240-SX SE Convertible this! and guy says everything is good so im going to look at it but before that should i know what to look for and what would be a right price to buy that 240 if everything is good? thanks =) heres link to the nissan 1993 NISSAN 240-SX SE Convertible


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's a good site dedicated to the 240SX convertible that I think you'll find out helpful. Just do a Google search for "240SX buyer's guide" and you should be able to find it.


----------



## bobilo (Jan 29, 2010)

says server not found, send it to private message =)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to "Nissan Infiniti Car Owners" website. It's in the archives. Forum won't let me post the link for some reason!


----------



## bobilo (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks =) and how long do 240's last? like guy says he doesn't know when timing belt or chain i dont know what nissan have.... xD so how long do they usually last? or what are the major problems?


----------

